# forza 4&forza horizon



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

forza 4&forza horizon

Are they any good and whats the horizons like seems to have just come out


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Forza 4 is a racing simulator. 
Horizon is arcade street racing kind of thing.

Forza 4 is a good game but can get dull after a long time
Horizon is good fun but very short (I completed it in about 20hours)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

You've had 20 hours since horizon came out? You have too much time :lol:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> You've had 20 hours since horizon came out? You have too much time :lol:


I've probably had more than that tbh. Along with god knows how much on fifa and 2 play throughs on borderlands 2.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Forza 4 is very good , still enjoy the racing with a bunch of friends but rarely do the career races.

Sent from an idiot on smart phone using something or other.


----------

